# Game 36 Cats(13-22) at Pistons(27-9) 7PM 1/12



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Guess there's little hope for us since Felton isn't going to play...


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

A whole game of McInnis at point. Can't say I'm too disappointed that I'm going to miss this one but I'm going to the HPU Winthrop game because I just got into HPU about a week ago


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

31-18 at the end of the 1st quarter.I haven't been watching anyway.I wonder who's playing the point.Yahoo has Carroll and Richardson starting in the backcourt...McInnis and Felton have not played...We're playing zone right now and we've been playing a lot of it lately.Vincent makes a move that doesn't puzzle me...Playing zone makes a lot of sense in our situation


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

This would be a lot easier if Felton was playing, it would be a lot closer also.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Run!!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're not looking bad right now...Down only 6 with about 3 minutes left in the half...I guess Derek Anderson is out for this game too.We only have eight players available since Harrington is completely worthless and still won't take a buyout...God we have to get blown out eventually.

Billups gets' a technical...Give him another and let's see how they play w/o their PG


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Diable said:


> We're not looking bad right now...Down only 6 with about 3 minutes left in the half...I guess Derek Anderson is out for this game too.We only have eight players available since Harrington is completely worthless and still won't take a buyout...God we have to get blown out eventually.
> 
> Billups gets' a technical...Give him another and let's see how they play w/o their PG


Don't talk that way Diable...Richardson was looking good until he airballed that 3 point play.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sheesh Carroll got hammered and they don't call anything...We luck into a DUdley basket...Now Billups gets the offensive flop...WHat a load of crap


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Star power....thats all I got to say.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt carrol drives to the basket, followed by MONSTER block by Wallace!


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

edited


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Richardson needs to dunk that sucker! Or attempt it and Nazir is doing GOOD MAN, same with Okafor.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

NICE WALLACE, leave the jump shooting to Richardson.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow...I just can't believe this...I was just going to watch the playoff game and forget about the Cats tonight...They could throw Sheed out and I wouldn't care


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn they should of...


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Richardson made his free throws! He's been much better with those as of late.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

were running out of gas...


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

****...Wallace fell a little awkward...we need him and Richardson to go on a tear right NOW


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Holy Cow...Great finish by Gerald...We're up five


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

come on guys!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We need a Timeout...Detroit calls one


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

**** You Mr. Big Shot!


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Give It To Richardson!


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

that was so ****in stupid, the refs won't call it for us Gerald...COME ON NOW


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Just got home and were goin to OT without a real PG playing? Wow


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

2 OT games in a row is going to be tough I would imagine everybody is gased


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Sheed looked like he hurt his back...Richardson has gone from redhot to bricklayer...We turn it over down 4...Damn what a sequence and the refs finally reward Gerald


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Slow it down Gerald


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Crap...We could just get a darned rebound


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

What happened in the last seconds ?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Detroit gets more preferential treatment from the refs than any other team in the league...We get more detrimental treatment from the refs than any other team in the league...So this ending was perfectly predictable


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Diable said:


> Detroit gets more preferential treatment from the refs than any other team in the league...We get more detrimental treatment from the refs than any other team in the league...So this ending was perfectly predictable


That's pretty laughable considering Charlotte went to the foul line 32 times and Detroit's bigs were in foul trouble all game.

But hey, the ball wasn't going to touch the rim, the play McDyess fouled out on wasn't a charge, and Chauncey wan't fouled 3 different times on his final drive in regulation.


----------

